# For those who do NOT use HW, vax, etc ...



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Could you post the details as follows:



Your dogs (age, breed, sex)
How long they have NO had HW, Vax, Tick chemicals, Flea chemicals
Any problems that have occurred due to not using the above
What area you live in
Any testing you do
Any other details you think are important


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Do you mean not do any of those things or do you want people to post if they don't do some of them? For example, I have never used flea/tick chemicals but I do give heartworm (on a very limited schedule) and very limited vaccs.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I'll go first ...

*Dogs*


Winnie, 14 yr old Corgi mix female
Kaynya, 6 yr old Chinese Crested female (has had 3 litters)
Mauser, 5 yr old GSD
Spike, 3.5 yr old Chinese Crested male
Feugo, 2.5 yr old Chinese Crested male
Clark, 2.5 yr old Chinese Crested male
Wasabi, 1.75 yr old Chinese Crested female
*How Long Chemical Free*

Winnie had TONS of vax as a young dog. She is now getting nothing - not even Rabies (she has a health exclusion). She has been free of vaccine, HW, flea and tick chemicals for 11 years now.

Kaynya had 2 puppy shots (DHLPP) and gets Rabies every 3 years (due to our kennel license). She has been free from HW, flea and tick chemicals since birth.

Mauser got 1 puppy shot and gets Rabies every 3 years. He has been free from HW, tick and flea chemicals since birth.

Spike, Feugo, Clark and Wasabi have had NO vaccinations but do get Rabies every 3 years. They all have been free from HW, flea and tick chemicals since birth.

*Problems*

Last year was a very bad year for ticks. We most likely pulled over 100 ticks off the dogs during the year. I tried different natural products and had some success with garlic powder but nothing was 100% effective. We just kept pulled them off when we would find them.

*Our Location
*
SE Wisconsin

*Testing We Do*

I did yearly HW tests for about 5 years but stopped about 9 years ago due to the fact that I never had a positive test.

*Important Details*

My dogs are fed a natural raw diet (which I think helps their body fight problems better).

We have several hundred dogs come onto our property every year. I do not require any health history on them so for all I know some of the dogs could be carriers of something. I believe that exposure helps the body build a stronger immune system.

I had Parvo come into my house while I had a litter of puppies (Wasabi's litter). It was brought in by the Animal Control officer that does our inspection for our kennel license (which allows us to have so many dogs). Wasabi was only minimally affected but her littermate CJ had it bad. Both pulled through with no problems. Kaynya (who had only 2 vaccines as a puppy), Mauser (who only had one vax), Spike (who had NO vax) and Feugo (who had no vax) were not affected.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

BowWowMeow said:


> Do you mean not do any of those things or do you want people to post if they don't do some of them? For example, I have never used flea/tick chemicals but I do give heartworm (on a very limited schedule) and very limited vaccs.


Go ahead and give your details.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Could you post the details as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last my old vet heard, there has only been one case of HW in SK and that was in a dog that had recently come from Ontario. The only time I have used HW preventative was in 2000 when my family spent the summer in southern ON and NS with the dogs. The vet didn't even have it on hand, she had to special order it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Could you post the details as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stark


4 years old, GSD, male (intact)
Puppy vaccines, rabies every 3 years - nothing else
No problems at all - healthy and test come back clean/immune
 Ontario, Canada (SW)
Heartworm twice per year - beginning of season (March/April) and end (Nov/Dec) and a tick/lyme panel once per year (usually around March/April)
We hike at least 3-5 times per week, travel and do a lot of outdoors things, swim in rivers, lakes, ponds, etc.. and they are around new dogs daily/weekly (we live in a highrise apartment with many other dogs)
Zefra


2 years old, GSD, female (spayed)
Puppy vaccines, rabies every 3 years - nothing else
No problems at all - healthy and test come back clean/immune
Ontario, Canada (SW)
Heartworm twice per year - beginning of season (March/April) and end (Nov/Dec) and a tick/lyme panel once per year (usually around March/April)
We hike at least 3-5 times per week, travel and do a lot of outdoors things, swim in rivers, lakes, ponds, etc.. and they are around new dogs daily/weekly (we live in a highrise apartment with many other dogs)
She has had 2 bacterial infections both times when the snow melted which I believe is due to the amount of bacterial/fecal matter around our building from other dogs - cleared up within a few days to a week with no meds to minimal meds
**Both dogs are raw fed and have been since 8 weeks, prior to that they were on 1/2 kibble and 1/2 raw at the breeders.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Dogs

Rafi, about 7yo, neutered M

How Long Chemical Free

Rafi had one set of vacs when I got him plus rabies. He got a rabies booster a year later and gets rabies every 3 years, no other vaccinations. 

He has never had flea/tick chemicals since he's been with me. I use Bug Off Garlic and in 6 years have found one tick on him. We do frequent areas where there are ticks but it nowhere near as bad as Wisconsin or other places.

He gets Heartgard 4 times a year, every 45 days during mosquito season. I give heartworm medication because I know dogs who have gotten heartworm because the people weren't giving medication. 

I do not know his history. I adopted him at 1.5 years old. 


Problems

No problems thus far. 

Our Location

Buffalo, NY. We also spend 4 to 6 weeks a year in Ontario. 

Testing We Do

I do yearly heartworm/tick tests. I think these are very important because while heartworm cases are relatively low around here, tick disease is rampant everywhere. 

Important Details

Rafi is on a raw diet. My raw fed dogs have been no more or less healthy than my non-raw fed dogs, although their teeth and poops are/were better. 

Rafi comes into contact with strange dogs on an almost daily basis.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Could you post the details as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8.5 Female Samoyed Mix
4 yr old Male Golden Retriever
20 month old Female GSD

--They get their puppy shots, then 2 sets of 3 year distemper...So at a year they get 3 year rabies and 3 year distemper. At 4 years old they get the same thing, then the next set is 3 year rabies only because its the law.

--HW has to be all year round, more dogs get heartworm every year. Oddly quite a few are in the City.

--Haven't used flea medication in over a year. I have it, but won't use it unless needed.

--Had a dog with Parvo in the home and all dogs were okay with the limited distemper/parvo shot.

--Live in Illinois

--The older one has started getting regular blood work starting this year. Otherwise they are only tested for HW

--I would prefer not to get any shots, but Illinois does not except titers for rabies.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

*Dogs*


Pookie, 4 yr old Papillon female, spayed
Kaiser, 2 yr old GSD male, intact
*How Long Chemical Free*

Pookie had her puppy shots and her 3 year rabies the year after. Last year she got her 3 year distemper, first distemper she's gotten since her puppy shots. She's due for rabies in August this year. Rabies is required every 3 years in Tucson. She will probably never get another distemper again. 

Kaiser had his puppy distemper shots and his 1 year rabies. Got his 3 year distemper and rabies shot last year. He will probably never get another distemper again. Never has had the bordetella vaccine.

Neither dog ever gets an HW or flea or tick preventative. That may change one day.

*Problems*

3-4 months out of the year (monsoon season) we have a terrible mosquito problem. I may give HW preventative this year during that period. Haven't decided yet. Other then that, nothing really. 

*Our Location
*
Southern Arizona

*Testing We Do*

Whatever I feel is necessary. I work at an ER/Specialty vet hospital so my services are discounted.

*Important Details

*Pookie has been raw fed for 2 years. Kaiser has been raw fed since he came home at 8 weeks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Your dogs (age, breed, sex) 
Masi, 5, German Shepherd, F
Jynx, 13, Aussie, F
Jag, 12, Aussie, M

How long they have NO had HW, Vax, Tick chemicals, Flea chemicals 
Masi- always on HW prev, last vax Rabies(1 year ago), no flea/tick chemicals
Jynx - Interceptor, no vax for 7 years (except rabies 3yrs ago), no flea/tick
Jag - same as Jynx

***problems that have occurred due to not using the above
None 

What area you live in
Old Lyme CT, wooded

Any testing you do
Titers every two years/ CBC panels on seniors every two years

Any other details you think are important


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau is my first "natural" dog-last three dogs died of cancer.

Could you post the details as follows:


Your dogs (age, breed, sex)
21 months, GSD, male, intact

How long they have NO had HW, Vax, Tick chemicals, Flea chemicals
HW-monthly
Vaccine-had Rabies, Distemper, Parvo in Dec , also had shots as puppy- plans to titer going forward and only give rabies unless titer drops.
Still on fence with lepto-Have vet meeting May 1-

Flea / Tick chemicals - nothing regular-natural yard treatment (DE, Nematodes)

Any problems that have occurred due to not using the above
None yet, he is young dog

What area you live in
SE US, hot muggy, dog works in swampy areas, around water, in a lot of woods populated by deer, other animals. Cadaver dog work has potential for more exposure to areas frequented by vermin, feral hogs.

Any testing you do
Annual CBC/Chem, HW test, worm test, Tick panel, possible lepto test (inquiring)

Any other details you think are important
DAILY, sometimes twice flea and tick check
He is learning not to drink surface water but only what I offer
DAILY, observation - I would run him to the vet if he is off food, stiff or anything, due to knowing that tick and lepto diseases can cause significant damage.
Will use preventic collar IF we start picking up ticks and only when we go into unknown woods or woods known to have heavy tick infestations. No issues last summer without and it was bad local year. I did pull some off this spring after trip to swampy area. Ticks removed prior to full engorement. I know this is important as disease transmission is usually after engorged and before they drop off.
Not feeding raw but feeding a "natural" kibble with no added synthetic vitamins, also giving garlic this year in small dose


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jasmine - 32 months, poodle, spayed female
Delgado - 15 months, GSD, neutered male

Both have never had any HW, flea, or tick treatments. Puppy vaccinations with boosters at one year. Three year schedule after that, lepto vac given yearly

No problems 

Ottawa, Canada

Nothing so far, considering the HW test


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Your dogs (age, breed, sex) WD,15 months, intact male, GSD

How long they have NO had HW, Vax, Tick chemicals, Flea chemicals: never HW, one dose of Frontline due to ticks, puppy shots: only two doses Distemper and Parvo until 16 weeks old, rabies at 6 months, wormed three times until 16 weeks (negative fecal at 13 months). 
Any problems that have occurred due to not using the above:never
What area you live in:Western OR

Any testing you do:none
Any other details you think are important: half raw, half good quality kibble diet, plenty of exercise, positive training, good socialization and fun with his doggy friends and us 

Raisng a dog as stress free as possible is crucial for his health hence the importance of being connected to his "pack", training and socialization.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I do minimal vaccines per my assesment of exposure in my dogs.

I do not do HW or flea/tick preventative but don't feel they are huge in my area.

I HAVE seen unvaccinated animals die from lepto, distemper, we had a cat with confirmed rabies about a month ago. Numerous stray cats with FIV and FeLV.

We had a GSD that a local rescue had pulled up from Alabama that was heartworm positive and ended up needing to be euthanized.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I understand bypassing vaccines and flea/tick prevention, but why would anyone ever mess around with heartworms? I know some folks are fortunate enough to live in remote areas but for those not so fortunate that's a huge, dangerous risk...


----------

